# HasBean



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Needs no introduction to regulars on this site. Steve's approach sets a benchmark for customer service. Rapid response to E Mails (does he never sleep?) consistent quality of products and delivery as promised.

Typical of Steve's approach was when my Behmor roaster broke down, he shipped out a new one before I had sent the broken one back to him.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Very fast ship of a grinder (shh, it's a surprise gift) and a bunch of coffee, and of course the coffee's been delicious.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Like vintagecigarman said the response time to emails is outstanding, coffee is 5* and the prices and shipping times are top notch.

EDIT: I emailed [email protected] with a question at 10:20PM and by 10:38PM the reply was sitting in my inbox. Now that's what I call outstanding customer service.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Top Marks for Has Bean. I ordered a Rocky grinder yesterday and it arrived this morning - it took slightly less than 24 hours to arrive. This is a fantastic turnaround. I am very happy!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

An excellent source for top quality roasted beans. Delivery is cheaper than some sites and is very fast.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have ordered beans from Steve and found the service to be absolutely excellent. P&P is very reasonable. Their website is great especially the blogs.


----------



## Clairebear (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think you can get better than their Im My Mug Subscription, I love it a new coffee to try every Saturday and Steve's comments on his video on a Sunday.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

There service and products are first class. In fact rang Steve to see if I could visit and he spent 30 minutes showing me tricks and tips, then had the audacity to offer a discount in a word FANTASTIC

Gaz


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

ordered beans yesterday (first time user) and arrived this morning. Packet states only roasted yesterday too..that's fresh!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I ordered some Jailbreak beans on Wednesday, roasted same day and arrived yesterday. Going to leave it another few days before I open the packet. Anyone else tried this blend - seems to have mixed reviews on their website. Absolutely fantastic service by Steve - as always.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 9, 2010)

Jailbreak is my go to bean now that the standard blend has evolved.... I always like to have a standard to bench mark everything else by and this is mine. Once I learnt the profile, I can compare others and hopefully understand them better.

Also, the jailbreak is the one that all of my friends like as a standard espresso when they come over.... They just want coffee, not a challenge in tasting etc.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've probably used HasBean more than any other shop - coffee or otherwise. Always reliable, always prompt, always excellent and they always care. The standout feature is that their range of kit is really quite limited - it's only sold if Steve actually thinks it's worth it, no filler.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Has Bean -----Blakes blend------- need I say more.????????


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> Has Bean -----Blakes blend------- need I say more.????????


Does that mean you like it or don't like it?! I really enjoyed it, probably going to buy an 'espresso starter pack' for over xmas, as I enjoy all the blends.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Eyedee said:


> Has Bean -----Blakes blend------- need I say more.????????


Yes how about its the dogs ...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> Does that mean you like it or don't like it?! I really enjoyed it, probably going to buy an 'espresso starter pack' for over xmas, as I enjoy all the blends.


Having tried numerous beans I finally decided that Blakes suited my palate/brewing style perfectly


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got my Christmas present - a second hand Gaggia Classic & grinder - and have now got the Hasbean Espresso Starter pack to play with over christmas. Very exciting


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your Christmas is sorted now







Have fun!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

RolandG said:


> I've got my Christmas present - a second hand Gaggia Classic & grinder - and have now got the Hasbean Espresso Starter pack to play with over christmas. Very exciting


Congratulations hope you enjoy your espresso as much as the filter

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My order of Costa Rica Finca de Licho made it through the postal system, roasted on 20th, delivered today. Another great service from Steve @ Hasbean. I shall wait until Boxing Day before I try the coffee.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Got some in the blender as we speak Sandy sorry aren't able to differentiate different tastes within the coffee. In essence I prefer it as a filter blend in my Chemex. Have you tried Jabberwocky that is something to write home about also Blake but that may be a little similar to your favorite Costa

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Enjoy the Honey hit Sandy


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Knew I was missing something Glenn

Gaz


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have tried Blake and it was very similar to Costa. I have a bag of Boston Tea Party's house blend to also try over Christmas. As yet i have not tried the jabberwocky. The honey hit is what I'm really after.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep. Ace. V impressed.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

About to order more Costa Rica Finca de Licho from Steve. Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't fault Steve, not once had a problem. Tried much of what HB has to offer, went through a bit of a Finca La Fany phase - with all the attendant puns, every bag arrived freshly roasted, without a long wait. Responsive to any queries. Top marks.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ordered my Rancilio Silvia from Steve at Has Bean 11.00am on Wednesday-- Delivered 10.00am Thursday says it all really!

Mike


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

ordered some stuff today,anyone know if their FedEx service is 24 or 48 hours?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you manage to order a Silvia? If so how!?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Spooks said:


> Did you manage to order a Silvia? If so how!?


lol no out of stock,just some coffee and one of those filter cones.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just incase something was wondering the same,it seems its 24 hours,got order today!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Great service even when there was an issue.

Just been an update of Jailbreak......ordered Mk3 (the new version). When order arrived the label on the 3 bags was the pervious version.

Sent an email and soon had a reply from them. Appears the labels didn't get updated properly.....it is the new version but they'll send me out another 3 just in case and i can keep these to tide me over.

I better get drinking.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Some people have all the luck! I'm about to order some Jailbreak as it's supposed to be really forgiving for us newbies that need practice/tuition!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried a shot of it this morning. 15g in, 27s, 35ish g out. Pulled longer than I like, but for a first try tasted good.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Ben J (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I've said this on another thread, but HasBean really are the gold standard for me in terms of what a coffee retailer should be. Admittedly, I only know them through a business relationship, so I'm not sure if I get preferential treatment but every order, be it coffee, tea, supplies (Chemexes, Kalitas, Filter papers etc) or whatever is always excellently packaged, promptly delivered and reasonably priced. We've has some shockingly quick email responses (quickest was around 6 minutes) and they have been understanding and accommodating when we've had to make additions or change an order last minute.

Have also had the absolute pleasure to go down to their rostary for some training from Dale, had a guided tour of the place and a sneak peak of that week's In My Mug (with all the accompanying knowledge) from Steve.

This is how you run a coffee business, in my humble opinion.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Ben J said:


> ....(quickest was around 6 minutes).


Wow you've had to wait that long....i'd complain if i was you.


----------



## Ben J (Jun 3, 2012)

pendragoncs said:


> Wow you've had to wait that long....i'd complain if i was you.


They were probably busy, I'll let them off.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

How this for service

Ordered my Silvia from them (a while ago when they stocked them) at 10 am one day and was drinking an espresso at midday next day!

Enough said!


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great service and coffee. Top recommendation from me.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I got my new grinder recently, as well as lots of beans and various equipment in the past years. Always well packaged and competitively priced.

I happily recommend them to anyone.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

up there with the best companies I've dealt with for anything! Got my grinder from them despite the fact they don;t sell it and no one else seemed to stock it in the uk but steve jumped through hoops just to source one for me and gave me a discount on top!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Ordered some beans for HB yesterday morning. They roasted them and shipped them the same day.










My wife saw the (Royal Mail) Postie post the red card in our letter box (We live behind a gate) this morning

















Unfortunately she was feeding the baby so wasn't able to chase him and kick the **** out of the lazy ****er.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

tribs said:


> My wife saw the (Royal Mail) Postie post the red card in our letter box (We live behind a gate) this morning


Story of my life. I work from home most days but I would say 80% of the time the postman does not even attempt to deliver, assumes no one is home and just throws a card through the box. I can't be going to the sorting office as the queue time is always minimum 30mins - tells its own story. So I get it redelivered which usually makes them attempt to deliver.

Must be a hang over from being a public sector company, i.e. no work ethic what so ever, costing the company millions every year but no one is accountable.

Almost worth signing up for IMM for the flat bags that fit through a letter box!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the bags i get from HS always fit through my letterbox!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

We collect our post at work so I get most of my stuff delivered there, but our postman is brilliant and usually manages to make the delivery one way or another (including at one time slipping a parcel through the dog flap.

Back on topic I'm off to HasBean Towers three weeks on Saturday for an espresso making lesson. Anybody else done this course? Must admit to being quite excited just to see the place and the coffee making kit they use.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Story of my life. I work from home most days but I would say 80% of the time the postman does not even attempt to deliver, assumes no one is home and just throws a card through the box.


Yeah, I work from home a lot too. And I'd agree about 80% of the time the same thing happens. I often have a winge when I collect the parcel, but I think I'm going to make a formal complaint. Enough is enough. Doubt anything will change though.

I bought 3 bags (optimal postage costs) so that's why it doesn't fit.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Steve_S_T said:


> Back on topic I'm off to HasBean Towers three weeks on Saturday for an espresso making lesson. Anybody else done this course? Must admit to being quite excited just to see the place and the coffee making kit they use.


You'll have a great time. I think this is the first time they've offered the courses however we had a forum day there in July which was very very good. If you have a search there's a thread about it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I downloaded the Has Bean iBook here:

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/free-book-but-only-for-cool-people-who-own-ipads

...and it's got some great reading material in it. Interesting to learn about Steve's blending approach. He makes a point about acidic blends being less safe to make for domestic use due to operator consistency and machine temperature stability. The first thing which popped into my head was, "Square Mile" coffee, and the number of people (including ,yes lf at times) who have failed to avoid getting a sour shot.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, a quick thumbs up for their response last week when one of my bags of coffee was burst (either not sealed properly, or crushed by FedEx somehow). Anyway, they immediately offered a replacement after my girlfriend reported it, and sent it by next day delivery. Great stuff.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Just to reiterate what others have said, fantastic service from a great company. Steve has always answered enquiries very quickly and is really helpful. I ordered two bags yesterday at 9 am. A couple of emails to advise of status during the day and then shipped just before 3. Beans arrived in this morning's mail well protected in a jiffy bag (I think they might have changed their packaging recently, not sure). They are producing my favourite beans at the moment as well, can't wait to try the Finca Loma


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i come back to hasbean now and then.. generally i don't like a lot of their coffee, but the Cachoeira is a winner every time I have it. Its so easy to get a tasty coffee from.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

yes, the cachoeira is great, i got a bag of that as well


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

what i also really like about hasbean is their detailed cupping notes. i know other roasters do this as well, but hasbean tend to provide a lot more detail. it really helps you choose which coffees will suit your palate etc.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Just received my first order - espresso starter pack as I'm keen to try has bean. Roasted and dispatched the same day, great service.

Starting on the jailbreak, which I'm enjoying as americano/latte. Quite acidic straight though.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

some people do find many of hasbean's offerings too acidic as they tend to roast lighter than most. but they do have a huge variety on offer so you can find beans that aren't acidic and roasted darker if that is what you prefer.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

They tend to benefit from resting for a couple of days after delivery too since they are so freshly roasted. After a while you get into the habit of ordering a few days before you know you'll run out


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Another thumbs up here for the service here. Also worth mentioning that the Espro calibrated tamper I got from them was £10 cheaper than anywhere else I could find.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

Ive been using Hasbean for about 8 years now, they have always provided amazing service. For the past couple of years I've had a weekly subscription for the beans featured in the in my mug podcast which has been excellent. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm in the process in buying a machine so is good to know you can still find such trusted,prompt services


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Hasbeans customer service is absolutely superb. And their coffee is just rather delicious too! Pleasure to work with.


----------



## CONA Factory (Mar 1, 2019)

jable1066 said:


> Hasbeans customer service is absolutely superb. And their coffee is just rather delicious too! Pleasure to work with.


... we agree, highly recommended UK-based dealer and promotor of 'our marvel of engineered inventions'.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

always great, I've been buying from Steve from his very early days, I want to say early '00's? Great service then as it is now.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Highly recommend hasbean. Great service and he/the team have very kindly answered a few emails over the years.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 25, 2018)

Are people still using HasBean? I ended my weekly In My Mug subscription when the price was suddenly increased by 50%. I notice my favourite coffee bars in Birmingham have stopped using HasBean too. There's a whole world of interesting bean roasters with their own philosophies, very few involve funding the owner's world travels


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Their prices seem reasonable? Don't you like the coffee? What other roasters do you like?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

BadDad said:


> Are people still using HasBean? I ended my weekly In My Mug subscription when the price was suddenly increased by 50%. I notice my favourite coffee bars in Birmingham have stopped using HasBean too. There's a whole world of interesting bean roasters with their own philosophies, very few involve funding the owner's world travels


 Hasbean was bought out a while ago and Steve retained as a consultant or similar. He's also got his fingers in other roasting pies which I'm surprised he's been allowed to do, although I think his other interests are abroad.

Maybe things have changed since. I was always happy with the price, service and quality of beans when I used to be a customer.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

cold war kid said:


> Hasbean was bought out a while ago and Steve retained as a consultant or similar. He's also got his fingers in other roasting pies which I'm surprised he's been allowed to do, although I think his other interests are abroad. Maybe things have changed since. I was always happy with the price, service and quality of beans when I used to be a customer.


 Which other pies are Steve's fingers in?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Their prices are quite cheap compared to most others I think. Roasting quality varies sometimes and they're a little on the darker side than I prefer, but they do have a really great selection. Steve is co-owner of Drop Coffee (an amazing roaster themselves).


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

catpuccino said:


> Which other pies are Steve's fingers in?


 He went into business with a woman from Denmark who is now either his wife or fiancé. He bought a roasting business she had a small share in and then made her a 50/50 partner. I'm sorry to be so vague, but I can't remember where I heard it. It may have been the April Coffee podcast where they interviewed him.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

the_partisan said:


> Their prices are quite cheap compared to most others I think. Roasting quality varies sometimes and they're a little on the darker side than I prefer, but they do have a really great selection. Steve is co-owner of Drop Coffee (an amazing roaster themselves).


 That's it. Drop coffee. Well done that man. I was beginning to think I dreamt it for a while then.

Isn't he working with an import company in Denmark as well?


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Also has 50% share of 3fe I believe, or did


----------



## IceQubed (Mar 15, 2020)

I've been introducing myself and some work buddies to good coffee and Has-Bean's Phil-ter blend has been very popular from my hario drip decanter - so much so that we've just ordered a 1kg bag and split the cost! Only problem is that we chose the worst possible time to order as we all flipped to working from home the day after I ordered it, so much for fresh beans! Haha


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

Does anyone know why HasBean don't sell V60s? Do roasters sometimes have exclusivity deals, and in this case they have one with Kalita?

There are plenty of retailers out there which sell them - including Hario themselves - so it's not like it's a problem, but it's just been bugging me that they sell various pourover brewers from a £70 handblown Chemex through to a £3 Kalita Uno, but not the more popular/iconic brewer which gives more control than the Kalita but is more affordable than the Chemex.

It seems especially weird since HasBean have a big red motif, and solid red is a seemingly popular colour for the ceramic V60 - so much so that this is what you see when you open HasBean and Hario's sites side-by-side:









Obviously, I'm better off getting an answer about business practices from HasBean themselves (although they would be well within their rights to ignore such a nosy and non-essential question), but I figured that since the community is reasonably close and often has interaction with vendors, someone on here might know.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

I've been impressed by Hasbean on both of my orders to date. First was for a VST basket which was competitively priced, arrived quickly and was accompanied by excellent order status updates all the way through. A recent order for three bags of beans was just as efficient and problem-free. Will certainly use them again.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

As above, I bought a VST basket from HasBean because it was so competitively priced. Communication was excellent, dispatch and delivery was prompt, and they even threw in a small sample of beans.

On the back of this I might try some beans from them next time. 👍


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good example why Hasbean's reputation and standing is what it is.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Another thumbs up for Hasbean, as the many above I ordered VST baskets from Hasbean for several reasons -

Very competitively priced.

In stock.

Sensible shipping costs (down to Royal Mail 2nd Class making a low volume order make sense).

Good service and prompt shipping.


----------

